# Killer Angels: Chapter Two



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

“Incomming!” cried Bailean’s voice over the din of battle. Bailean and his honor guard flung themselves behind a sandbag wall just as the mortar hit. The ground shook under Bailean as the mortar exploded and sent a hail of dirt and shrapnel into the air. A large clump of dirt landed on Bailean and it exploded. Bailean stood up and looked out across the vast field in front of him, the once green field had been reduced to a cratered no mans land littered with the wreckage of vehicles and littered with the corpses of both humans and Orks. Bailean was about to hop down inside the trenches when he heard the distinctive ‘foomp!’ of mortar rounds being fired. He looked around and saw them. They were coming fast, about fifty meters above his head and closing. He called, 
“Get back! More mortars!” the five men of his honor guard stood up and turned around, Bailean following suit shortly after. Bailean stumbled as the mortars slammed into the earth and sent more bits of metal and dirt flying.
“Captain!” called Brother Rees, “we need to take out those mortars now! Their pinning us down and driving us back so that they can send an attack force across largely uncontested I think” Bailean nodded
“Agreed, well need some support though.”
“Ill get tank Commander Cresnal to cover us.”
“Very well, in the meantime, brothers follow me.” Bailean’s honor guard, minus Rees, moved up , staying behind the mounds of dirt, ducking behind sand bags until they found themselves in the trenches. Bailean gazed around and saw the trenches were full of wounded, fit and dead Guardsmen, there were a few Astartes bodies scattered amongst the dead but it was largely the Cadians and the PDF. Bailean began to walk over to a Cadain Sergeant when the world around him exploded. He felt the heat of the explosion across the front of his body and slammed hard into a trench wall, knocking the wind out of him. He was dazed for a while, but eventually managed to stand up, his head spinning. He looked around and saw the blasted crater where the artillery shell landed and the many bodies scattered around it, some of them weren’t dead and he heard cries of pain now mingled with the sounds of explosions. He saw Brother Vengul, one of his Honor Guard impaled through the chest by a stray pole of broken metal; he could hear his breathing coming in ragged breaths. Bailean quickly found the rest of his honor guard and went to Vengul,
“Captain” said Vengul in a weak voice, “Give me peace.”
“Of course brother.” Bailean raised his pistol and plasted a hole the size of a fist in Vengul’s chest, he jerked with the impact, then was still. Bailean pulled his fallen comrade off of the pole and lay him on the ground. Despite the explosion, there were many guardsmen still remaining, some with bandages wrapped around their arms and chests others smudged with dirt and even a few that looked relatively unharmed. It was then that Rees showed up and looked around at the carnage, his eyes fell on Brother Vengul, he looked in silence, his remaining eye softened by remorse. He quickly compsed himself and said, 
“Crensal is going to provide covering fire for us in a few minutes.”
“Excelent.” Bailean said then turned to face the miserable guardsmen, “In a few moments time, a tank company will be firing into the enemy line to give this section of the trenches supporting fire. When that happens, we will charge across the field and attack” the men looked skeptical and began to mutter to themselves. Bailean could see that they were nervous about such a task, and rightly so, no force had yet made is across the enemy trenches and survived for more than a few minutes, Bailean knew he had to do something drastic otherwise their moral and lack of belief would doom the assault.
“We must attack brothers, the Greenskins have bogged us down in a war of attrition that must be beaten back. We must attack in order to release us from this iron grip and to destroy their artillery!” the men were paying attention to him now, he had them under his sway after letting them absorb the reality of their situation, “the success of this army and each of your lives depend on the coming assault! And I know some of you think that, I if I am to go the chances of my death are even greater. And yes, yes they are but do not, for one minute think that your death would be meaningless. You would be remembered for ever as one of the fallen of this great charge. Your death would allow this army to continue to fight to Orks, and by the Emperor’s grace, win.” The report of a massive artillery shelling boomed across the field and Bailean and the soldiers looked up at the sky. “Our brothers are preparing us for the assault, now men, in the name of the Emperor, Charge!” the men roared with excitement and they began to leap over the walls of the trenches. Bailean and his honor guard followed suit, the Banner of the Blood Angels 4th company waving as Rees scaled the dirt wall. 
Bailean ran his blood hot with anticipation for the vicious fighting that was to come. The artillery behind the charging mass of men was laying down a thick curtain of fire and Bailean saw the shells detonate as they hit the Ork line. They were now a third of the way across the field, and the Orks, after the initial surprise of such a mass of concentrated fire, were getting their senses back. The Ork artillery was now firring in sporadic bursts, and very inaccurately. But with each shot, the Orks got closer and closer to their target, until finally Bailean saw fifteen guardsmen flung into the air like rag dolls, body parts torn from their former owner, howls of pain heard above the din of the explosion. Another shot shook the earth thirty feet behind Bailean, another knot of guardsmen went up in a ball of flame. They were now less than fifty meters from the Ork line and their goal. Bailean looked around and saw the line of charging guardsmen faltering and bellowed, 
“HOLD MEN! Don’t falter, we’ve almost got them. For the Emperor!” the breaking line, as if under a spell, reformed and began to charge, its momentum restored. Bailean saw the Orks moving up to face the charging hoard of men, Bailean called,
“Open fire!” instantly a mass of las beams ripped into the Ork line and over 100 of the greenskins fell under the salvo of fire. Now the Imperial artillery stopped firing and Bailean knew it was up to him and the several hundred guardsmen that were following him to break the Orks and drive them back over the crest of the hill. Bailean raised his Plasma Pistol and swiftly fired off three shots, each shot striking an Ork in the chest and sending it to the ground. Now the Orks charged, but as they did, another hundred of them were cut down by the Las Guns of the Imperial Guard. It seemed like an age as the Orks and Guardsmen charged each other, time slowed down and Bailean felt a red hot rage burn up inside of him, it filled him up from his heart to his head and his soul burned with a bloody flame. As the rage engulfed him, he felt a warm and ghostly hand urging him forwards; its force drove him on. He raised his Power Sword high above his head and bellowed, the rage washing over him and pulling him into its black current. Then he brought his sword down and crushed the head of an Ork under his blade. He brought it up again and swung at the chest of another Ork. The energy of the blade ripped the chest of the Ork open and the creatures hot blood sprayed Bailean. He howled in rage as he kicked an Ork in the knee and felt it break under the force of the blow, Bailean raised his pistol and blasted a hole in the face of the Ork. An Ork jumped at him, its axe raised and he dropped his Plasma Pistol and slammed his fist into its chest, Bailea felt the sternum break and the Ork howled in pain and dropped its axe. It collided with Bailean and they both toppled to the ground. Bailean shoved the Ork off his chest and stood up, he raised his foot and stomped on the creatures face and he felt the brain turn into pulp under his foot. Bailean spun around just in time to deflect a blow from an Ork and he lashed out with him fist, slamming it into the creature’s lower jaw. The Ork groaned as its lower jaw was rent from its body. The creature fell to the ground in a pool of its own blood and Bailean stepped over the corpse. He charged at a knot of Orks, all thoughts of his own safety banished from his mind as his blood lust consumed him. He ran full tilt towards the Orks and with one ferocious swing, decapitated two of the monsters. As he brought his sword around for another blow, he felt the thud of an axe as it slammed into his side, he felt the blade penetrate his power armor and strike his flesh. He cried out and whirled around to face the Ork. As he spun around he brought his sward across his body and swung, the Orks chest falling away from its body, the attack leaving ragged bits of skin and muscle hanging from the body. 
The other Ork too the opportunity to attack Bailean but his rage knew no bounds now and he leapt howling into their midst, his blade swinging fiercely. After a few quick moments the Orks lay around him dead and wounded. Bailean was panting and he looked around. The Guardsmen were vastly outnumbered and their line was buckling under the weight of the Ork horde, something had to be done. As Bailean thought about what to do, thee massive Ork Dreadnaughts appeared from behind a mound of dirt and they strode towards the Imperial forces, their massive saws spinning. Bailean sprinted forwards; he had to stop those things. The first of the machines reached the Melee and began aimlessly swinging its massive blades killing all that got in its way. Bailean sheathed his sword and pulled a grenade from his belt, he heard the screams of the men being cut to pieces and crushed to death by the war machines. Bailean reached the Ork contraption and clambered up one of its shotty legs, he ducked as the saw blade came within inches of his head. He pulled the pin from the grenade and shoved it in side the shell of the machine, it took a second but he heard the frustrated howl of the Drednaughts pilot as it found the grenade, Bailean leapt from the machine just as the grenade detonated and he felt bits of metal bounce off his armor. Despite the fact that one of the machines was down the other two remained and were proceeding to cut through the lines like a knife through butter. Bailean bolted towards the nearest one and rolled under its flailing claw and sliced at the legs of the walker. The machine stopped moving but was still spinning furiously; Bailean climbed up the side and opened the top. He saw the enfuriated Ork trying to find the reason for the incapacitation of his machine Bailean thrust his sword down into the Orks skull and the head exploded with the energy from Bailean’s power sword. The third and final Ork Dreadnaught was now in the midst of the swirling Melee cutting both Ork and human alike into peices. Bailean ran towards it and jumped up onto one of its legs. He grabbed the uncontrollable saw arm and hacked it off with his Power Sword, each hit sending a jolt of explosive energy into the air. After a few quick hacks, the arm fell off and Bailean climbed up onto the roof. He opened the top and was about to strike when a bullet slammed into his stomach. The force of the blow knocked him off the top and he fell fifteen feet to the ground. He was breathless and the world was spinning before his eyes. After a few long moments, he struggled to his knees. He scrambled around until he found his sword and he looked at where the Ork had shot him. The armor was severely scarred and it had shattered where the bullet had hit and he saw his pulverized flesh, the bleeding had stopped thanks to his organ implants but he was exposed now. He stood up and ran as fast as he could in his dulled state back towards the Dreadnaught. He clambered up the side again and peered into the open top. The Ork pilot was laughing manically as he crushed soldiers under his machine. Bailean jumped in and slammed into the Ork. The Ork teetered and turned around to face Bailean. Bailean swung his sord, but the Ork was ready, it leapt to the side and Bailean’s sword embedded itself in the hull of the vehicle. Bailean pulled on his sword but it was stuck. The Ork lunged at him but Bailean side stepped and grabbed the creature by the neck and repeatedly smashed its face into the walls of the Dreadnaught until its face was a bloody, red pulp.
Bailean climbed out of the machine and jumped down into the swirling and blood close combat fighting raging around him. He sliced open an Ork and he heard a voice over his vox-comm.
“Captain Bailean! This is Captain Thane do you copy?”
“Copy that Thane. What do you need?”
“Were under heavy fire at my position from Ork artillery and their starting to move across the no mans land towards our line, the general is ordering you to fall back and return to the trenches immediately.”
“Tell the general that I cannot retreat, we crossed the gap to destroy some Ork artillery and by the Emperor, we will!”
“Your outnumbered! Fall back Bailean.”
“You know who I am Thane, you know I cannot back down.”
“Bailean theres no point, you don’t have enough men remaining to do any sort of accountable damage to their force, fall back now while you still can.”
“Thane, I wish you weren’t so damn persuasive.”
“I can’t help it”
“See you in a bit” Bailean raised his sword in the air and called,
“fall back, all me fall back, the generals orders!” the men, who had been on the verge of buckling anyways, collapsed and began to scramble over the corpses and remains in an attempt to escape. Some men tripped and were hacked to pieces by the perusing Orks. Bailean found his Honor Guard and said,
“Ok, we’ll give the guardsmen covering fire, so stay here until most of them have gone by.” The Honor Guard nodded and formed a short line and began firing. The scattered bursts of fire brought six Orks to their knees as Imperial Guardsmen ran around Bailean. The bulk of the charging Ork mass was closing in and a large number of the Guardsmen had passed when a massive blast rocked the earth. Dirt and bodies of both sides went up into the air, engulfed and flame. Bailean spun around to see the smoking barrel of an Imperitor Titan overhead. The titan took one long stride and fired again, this time obliterating several of the Ork artillery units. The guardsmen cheered as the tanks went up in a red blaze. Then Bailean saw why the Titans had been activated, over the hill behind the Ork lines was another massive Ork Horde, outfitted with Stompas, Squggoths and Fighta Bommas. The battle was about to become a war. Out of the trenches poured all of the Imperial soldiers, Guardsmen and Astartes alike their guns blazing as the Orks barreled forwards. The Ork line was ripped to pieces as the human forces fired their guns in unison, in seconds hundreds of Orks dropped. The Ork reinforcements were now reaching the rear of the original Ork army and their mad howling could be heard above the sounds of battle. This was going to get messy


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I like it mate. A bit hard to read at times, though that may just be my eyes, lol. Carry on!


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Wicked. But you are aware that an imperator class Titan is like the most brutal machine ever and with one salvo from it's main weapons can obliterate a city right >_>?

Still otherwise good.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

i know its big, but it wasnt shooting its hellstorm cannon, just a little gun that blows up things in a smaller, but no less extravagent way


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Ahh, fair doos.


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

very nice, im excited for part 3


----------



## spacewolf69 (Aug 28, 2008)

cool nice one


----------

